# Social Category > The Whistleblower Forum >  SCAM ALERT - PERFECT TOUCH

## Chrisjan B

Received this mail today - too good to be true, also previously asked in a different forum, same name and contact but in PE instead of Durban. Lots of spelling errors....

I copied the whole message unedited:

*This message was transferred with a trial version of CommuniGate(tm) Pro*
PERFET TOUCH LTD
Warehouse,West Str,
Durban,South Africa.
Tel: 0725407137/0313051714
Fax: 0862360629
Email: sales@perfetouch.com
perfecttouch.james@gmail.com

SAME DAY DISPATCH NEXT DAY DELIVERY
SA's No.1 Authorized Photographic Retailer.

Office Hours: Mondays to Fridays: 8h00 to 16h00

We are a formidable Digital Camera Supplier; we located in Durban,South Africa. Our customers are spread all over the world by virtue of our prominence, great size, strength and excellence in mutual and personal dealings with our customers. We sell brand new, and offer a 3 Year Warranty on all Cameras, Lenses, Camcorder, Flashguns as standard and also across many other items.

Remember dont gamble your cameras future... stick with us and well stick with you! please contact James Ralph now on  0725407137 for fast and secure purchase, or Sms........You're protected

We Specialized on the Listed Cameras below
Canon, Fuji, Nikon, Olympus, Panasonic, Pentax, Samsung, Sigma and Sony, Kindly Check some of our price list below.

SOME OF OUR PRICE LIST
Canon EOS 5D MK II Body Only===R13,000
Canon EOS 5D MK III Body Only===R17,000
Canon EOS 5D Mk II + 24-105 IS Lens===R16,500
Canon EOS 5D Mk II + 24-70 Lens======R18,500
Canon EOS 5D MK II + 580 EX MK II Flashgun===R14,500
Canon EOS 7D Body Only===R8,000
Canon EOS 7D 18-135mm IS Lens Kit===R9,500
Canon EOS 7D 15-85mm IS Lens Kit===R11,000

Canon EOS 50D Body Only===R4,000
Canon EOS 50D 18-55mm IS Kit===R4,800
Canon EOS 50D 28-135mm IS Kit===R5,600
Canon EOS 50D 17-85mm IS Kit===R5,800
Canon EOS 50D 18-200mm IS Kit===R6,400
Canon EOS 50D 18-55mm IS + 55-250mm IS Twin Kit===R5,500
Canon EOS 50D 17-85mm IS + 70-300mm IS Twin Kit===R8,000

Canon EOS 60D Body Only===R4,800
Canon EOS 60D 18-135 IS Kit===R6,400
Canon EOS 60D 17-85 IS Lens Kit===R6,700
Canon EOS 60D 18-200 IS Lens Kit===R7,300
Canon EOS 60D 18-55mm IS + 55-250mm IS Twin Kit===R6,700

Canon EOS 450D Body Only===R2,600
Canon EOS 450D 18-55mm IS Lens Kit===R3,200
Canon EOS 450D 18-55mm IS + 55-250mm IS Twin Kit===R4,200
Canon EOS 450D 18-200mm IS Lens Kit===R5,000

Canon EOS 500D Body Only===R3,000
Canon EOS 500D 18-55mm IS Lens Kit===R3,700
Canon EOS 500D 18-55mm IS + 55-250mm IS Twin Kit===R4,600
Canon EOS 500D 18-55mm IS + 70-300mm IS Twin Kit===R6,000
Canon EOS 500D 17-85mm IS Lens Kit===R4,900
Canon EOS 500D 17-85mm IS + 70-300mm IS Twin Kit===R7,200
Canon EOS 500D 28-135mm IS Lens Kit===R4,700
Canon EOS 500D 18-200mm IS Lens Kit===R5,500

Canon EOS 550D Body only===R3,700
Canon EOS 550D 18-55mm IS Lens Kit===R4,300
Canon EOS 550D 18-55mm IS + 55-250mm IS Twin Kit===R5,200
Canon EOS 550D 18-135mm IS Lens Kit===R5,300

Canon EOS 1000D Body Only===R2,100  
Canon EOS 1000D 18-55mm Lens Kit===R2,800
Canon EOS 1000D 18-55mm + 55-250mm IS Twin Lens Kit===R3,700

Nikon D90 Digital SLR Body Only===R2,500
Nikon D90 Digital SLR 18-105mm VR Kit===R3,800
Nikon D90 Digital SLR 18-200mm VR Mk II Kit===R5,500 

Nikon D300S Digital SLR Body Only===R6,500
Nikon D300S Digital SLR 18-200 VR Mk II Lens Kit===R9,400

Nikon D7000 Digital SLR Body===R6,500
Nikon D7000 Digital SLR + 18-105mm VR Lens===R7,800

Nikon D700 Digital SLR Body Only===R9,850
Nikon D700 Digital SLR 18-105mm Lens Kit===R11,100
Nikon D700 Digital SLR 18-200mm VR Mk II Lens Kit===R12,700

Nikon D3000 Digital SLR Body Only===R2,000
Nikon D3000 Digital SLR 18-55mm VR Kit===R2,900
Nikon D3000 Digital SLR 18-55mm VR + 55-200mm VR Twin Kit===R3,800

Nikon D5000 Digital SLR Body Only===R2,500
Nikon D5100 Digital SLR Body Only====R3,500
Nikon D5000 Digital SLR 18-55mm VR Kit===R3,200
Nikon D5000 Digital SLR 18-55mm VR Twin Kit===R3,700
Nikon D5000 Digital SLR 18-55mm VR + 55-200mm VR Twin Kit===R4,200

NIKON CAMERAS:
Nikon D2Xs==========R17,500
Nikon D3s===========R25,500
Nikon D3X===========R35,000 
Nikon Coolpix P100============R2,000
Nikon D200 Digital SLR Body=====R2,500
Nikon D60 Digital SLR Body======R3,000
Nikon D3100 Digital SLR Body====R2,300
Nikon D5000 Digital SLR Body====R2,900
Nikon D5100 Body=============R3,800
Nikon D300 Digital SLR Body=====R5,300
Nikon D300S Digital SLR Body====R6,900
Nikon D90 Digital SLR Body======R2,600
Nikon D700 Digital SLR Body=====R9,500
Nikon D7000 Digital SLR Body====R6,000


Tamron AF 75-300mm f/4.0-5.6 LD for Pentax Digital SLR Cameras====R1,000
Pentax 75-300mm f/4.5-5.8 AL SMC P-FA J (Tested)================R1,200 

Canon Speedlite 580EX II Flash for Canon EOS Digital SLR Cameras===R1,800
Canon Speedlite 430EX II Flash for Canon Digital SLR Cameras=======R1,300
Canon Speedlite 270EX II Flash for Canon SLR Cameras=============R900

NIKON LENSES
Nikon TC-14 EII Tele Converter (1.4x)========R1,300
Nikon TC-17 EII Tele Converter (1.7x)========R1,300
Nikon TC-20 EII Tele Converter (2.0x)========R1,700
Nikon TC-20 EIII Tele Converter (2.0x)========R3,150
Nikon 10.5mm f/2.8G ED AF DX Fisheye=======R3,400
Nikon 10-24mm f3.5-4.5 G AF-S DX===========R4,500
Nikon 12-24mm f4 G AF-S DX If-ED===========R4,950
Nikon 14mm F2.8D AF Nikko================R7,800
Nikon 14-24mm f2.8 G AF-S ED==============R9,000
Nikon 16mm f2.8 D AF Fisheye Lens==========R3,900
Nikon 16-35mm f4 G AF-S ED VR II Lens=======R5,999
Nikon 16-85mm F3.5-5.6 AF-S VR ED DX=======R2,700
Nikon 17-35mm f/2.8D AF-S IF-ED===========R8,200
Nikon 17-55mm f2.8 AF-S DX ED==============R7,800
Nikon 18mm F2.8D AF Nikkor================R8,050
Nikon 18-35mm f3.5-4.5 D IF-ED AF Lens=======R2,450
Nikon 18-55mm F3.5-5.6G AF-S VR DX===========R900
Nikon 18-55mm F3.5-5.6G AF-S DX II============R800
Nikon 18-70mm f3.5-4.5 G IF-ED DX===========R1,500
Nikon 18-105mm F3.5-5.6G AF-S VR ED========R1,300
Nikon 18-135mm F3.5-5.6G IF-ED AF-S DX======R1,800
Nikon 18-200mm F3.5-5.6G ED VR AF-S DX MK II===R3,000
Nikon 20mm f2.8 D AF Lens==================R1,900
Nikon 24mm f2.8 D AF Lens==================R1,900
Nikon 24-70mm f2.8 G AF-S ED Lens=========R9,500
Nikon 24-120mm F3.5-5.6G AF-S VR IF-ED====R2,900
Nikon 24-85mm f2.8-4 D (IF)================R3,000
Nikon 28mm f2.8 D AF Lens================R1,200
Nikkor 28-80mm f3.3-f5.6 G Black=============R500
Nikon 28-105mm F3.5-4.5 AF Nikkor==========R1,800
Nikon 28-200mm F3.5-5.6G AF IF-ED==========R1,550
Nikon 28-300mm f3.5-5.6 G AF-S ED VR Lens===R5,000
Nikon 35mm F1.4G AF-S====================R13,200
Nikon 35mm F1.8G AF-S DX==================R1,200
Nikon 35mm F2D AF Nikon 35mm F2D AF=======R1500
Nikon 35-70mm F2.8D AF Nikkor==============R2,800
Nikon 50mm F1.8D AF========================R800
Nikon 50mm f1.4G AF-S=====================R1,900
Nikon 50mm F1.4D AF Nikon 50mm F1.4D AF====R1,350
Nikon 55-200mm F4-5.6G AF-S DX (Special !!)=====R900
Nikon 55-200mm F4-5.6G VR AF-S DX IF-ED======R900
Nikon 55-300mm F4-5.6G VR AF-S DX IF-ED=====R1,800
Nikon 60mm f/2.8D AF Micro Nikkor============R2,000
Nikon 60mm f2.8G AF-S======================R1,650
Nikon 70-180mm F4.5D AF Micro-Nikkor=========R6,200
Nikon 70-200mm F2.8G AF-S VR MKII IFED Nikkor===12,800
Nikon 70-300mm F4-5.6G AF-S VR IF-ED========R2,100
Nikon 70-300mm F4.5-5.6G AF===================R800
Nikon 80-200mm F2.8D IF-ED AF Nikkor=========R4,500
Nikon 80-400mm F4.5-5.6D AF VR Lens=========R8,400
Nikon 85mm F1.4 AF=========================R4,500
Nikon 85mm F1.8 AF=========================R1,700
Nikon 85mm f3.5 G ED AF-S VR DX Micro Lens====R2,500
Nikon 105mm f2.0 D DC Lens==================R5,000
Nikon 105mm F2.8G VR AF-S ED-IF Nikkor=======R3,800
Nikon 135mm F2D AF DC Nikkor================R7,500
Nikon 180mm F2.8D AF IF-ED Nikkor============R3,800
Nikon 200mm F4D AF Micro Nikkor Lens=========R8,400
Nikon 300mm F4 AF-S IF ED===================R6,000

CANON LENSES:
Canon 10-22mm EF-S f3.5-4.5 USM===========R3,700
Canon 12mm EF Mk II Extension Tube===========R500
Canon 14mm EF F2.8L USM=================R13,200
Canon 15mm EF F2.8 Fisheye=================R3,200
Canon 15-85mm EF-S f3.5-5.6 IS USM==========R3,400
Canon 16-35mm EF f2.8L USM MK II===========R,7,900
Canon 17-40mm EF F4L USM Lens=============R3,200
Canon 17-55mm EF-S f2.8 IS USM=============R5,500
Canon 17-85mm EF-S f4-5.6 IS USM===========R1,900
Canon 18-55mm EF-S F3.5-5.6=================R650
Canon 18-55mm EF-S F3.5-5.6 IS===============R730
Canon 18-135mm EF-S f/3.5-5.6 IS Lens========R1,600
Canon 18-200mm EF-S f3.5-5.6 IS=============R2,500
Canon 20-35mm EF f3.5-4.5 USM==============R1,500
Canon 20mm EF F2.8 USM===================R2,200
Canon 24mm EF f2.8 Lens===================R1,700
Canon 24mm EF F1.4L USM MK II=============R9,950
Canon 24-70mm EF f2.8L USM================R6,700
Canon 24-105mm EF f4L IS USM==============R4,500
Canon 24-85mm EF f3.5-4.5 USM==============R1,300
Canon 25mm EF Extension Tube MK II===========R800
Canon 28-105mm EF F4-5.6 USM==============R1,000
Canon 28mm EF F2.8========================R1,200
Canon 28-105mm EF F3.5-4.5 II USM===========R1,500
Canon 28-135mm EF f3.5-5.6 IS USM===========R1,700
Canon 28-200mm EF f3.5-5.6 USM=============R2,000

Canon 28mm EF F1.8 USM=============R2,500
Canon 35mm EF f1.4L USM=============R7,500
Canon 35mm EF f/2.0==================R1,500
Canon 50mm EF F1.8 Mk II================R700
Canon 50mm EF f 1.2L USM==============R7,700
Canon 50mm EF F1.4 USM===============R1,700
Canon 50mm EF F2.5 Macro==============R1,300
Canon 55-250mm EF-S f4-5.6 IS=============R900
Canon 60mm EF-S F2.8 USM Macro=========R2,000
Canon 70-200mm EF f4L USM=============R3,200
Canon 70-200mm EF f4L IS USM===========R6,000
Canon 70-200mm EF f2.8 L USM===========R6,700

Canon 70-200mm EF f2.8L IS USM=========R11,150
Canon 70-200mm EF f2.8L IS MK II USM=====R11,600
Canon 70-300mm EF F4-5.6 IS USM==========R2,300
Canon 70-300mm EF F4.5-5.6 DO IS USM=====R5,700
Canon 75-300mm EF F4-5.6 III USM Lens=======R950
Canon 75-300mm EF F4-5.6 III Lens============R800
Canon 85mm EF f1.8 USM Lens===============R1,700
Canon 90-300mm EF f4.5-5.6 Auto Focus USM=====R800
Canon 90-300mm EF f4.5-5.6 Auto Focus (Non USM)====R920
Canon 100mm EF F2.0 USM Lens=================R1,900

Canon 100mm EF f2.8L Macro IS USM========R4,000
Canon 100mm EF f2.8 Macro USM===========R2,500
Canon 100-300mm EF F4.5-5.6 USM==========R1,600
Canon 100-400mm EF f/4.5-5.6L IS USM=======R8,200
Canon 135mm EF f2L USM==================R4,000
Canon 180mm EF f/3.5L Macro USM==========R6,200
Canon 200mm EF f2.8 L USM MKII Lens=======R3,600
Canon 300mm EF F4L IS USM===============R6,500
Canon 400mm EF f5.6 L USM Lens===========R6,100

Canon 1.4x EF Extender MK II=======R1,300
Canon 2x EF Extender MK II=========R1,300
Canon TS-E 90mm f/2.8=============R5,500
Canon TS-E 24mm f/3.5 L==========R12,100
Canon TS-E 17mm F4L============R12,700
Canon TS-E 45mm F2.8=============R5,200
Canon Angle Finder C=============R1,100
Canon MP-E65 f/2.8==============R4,000
Canon MP-E 65mm F2.8 1-5x.==========R3,800
CanonTC-DC52B Tele Photo Lens========R370

OUR RETURNS POLICY
Our products are reliable and free from known defects; we will, without charge, repair or replace defective parts within a given time limit and under certain conditions.

You may also cancel your order following dispatch of the goods under the Consumer Protection (Distance Selling) Regulations 2000 by notifying us (as set out in section 4 below) within 7 working days of the date on which the goods are delivered. This is known as the "Cooling-off Period". This means that if you change your mind about the goods, or for any other reason you decide you do not want to keep the goods, you can notify us of your decision to cancel the contract, and then return the goods to us for a refund equal to the price paid for the goods. If your order comprises more than one item you can cancel and return any of the items individually or in combination.

Your consumer rights
This Returns Policy does not take away any rights you may have under consumer law.

----------

Citizen X (28-Apr-12), tec0 (28-Apr-12)

----------


## Citizen X

Okay, if I understand this correctly you pay for the canera but you never recieve the camera?

----------


## Chrisjan B

Yes, so it seems on Hello Peter and other website...

----------

tec0 (29-Apr-12)

----------


## SilverNodashi

yup, this is a scam. They've been around for a while now, but change their contact details every now and then. Perhaps you should report the phone number to Vodacom?

----------


## Justloadit

So if the RICA thingie was done properly, then the owner of the number should be traceable.
Lets see if the RICA story actually works.

----------


## Chrisjan B

> yup, this is a scam. They've been around for a while now, but change their contact details every now and then. Perhaps you should report the phone number to Vodacom?


Can the number be submitted via the Vodacom website? Because I am hard of hearing it will be nigh impossible for me to do it....
Feel free to do it if you are willing?

----------


## loma_geethu

Hi All,

I ordered phones through Perfect touch and i didn't receive yet. James says it is held up in customs. is this true? can anyone help me out here?

----------


## Citizen X

> Hi All,
> 
> I ordered phones through Perfect touch and i didn't receive yet. James says it is held up in customs. is this true? can anyone help me out here?


Hi Loma,

This is your opportunity for some form of legitimate vindication! Provide us with all the details, as much detail as possible. How much you paid, how you've paid, how did you contact them telephone, email etc, the person's name etc.
Try and get them to provide some form of explanation right here...

----------


## Sub-zero

I in the same boat can please can you advise me?

----------


## Dave A

Based on the info so far - sounds like the next step is go to the police.

----------


## Sub-zero

Hi there number is prepaid I got a contact in Vodacom that confirmed this

----------


## Sub-zero

Open case under theft and Fraud - But the money is good as gone now

----------


## Sub-zero

I want to take the website down!

----------


## ians

Rica applies to all sim cards contract or prepaid.

----------


## Darkangelyaya

On the subject of RICA: I wanted to buy a cellphone on special from PEP at the request of one of my staff. I had to RICA instore to do this; they could not link it to my other existing lines. I had no documentation with me, so I left it.
Exactly one hour later the staff member phoned me from a new phone, new number, that he had just bought from PEP. It was RICA'ed without him even having to supply his passport, nevermind proof of residence.
The fact is, RICA is NOT doing what it should. You can buy RICA'ed prepaid simcards in almost any spaza shop in the townships.

----------


## Citizen X

> Based on the info so far - sounds like the next step is go to the police.


I think so too! Anyone with some information on the inner workings of 'perfect touch,' i.e. a disgruntled employee, co perpretator etc.. sms your tip off to crime line 32211..Or you can just post their full and further details right here such as physical address, names and surname, where they operating from..Someone out there has all this information...

----------


## Sub-zero

Can we not trace his ass by with the web hosting team? I'm trying to get the banks to locate him sure they can??

----------


## Dave A

I see the website is hosted by wozaonline.co.za - I'm sure they'd take a dim view of this, but I see fraud isn't one of their "report abuse" options. About the best option to get the issue on wozaonline's radar would seem to be this.

----------


## Sub-zero

Okay I got another approach to this nail this ass**** - Will upadate the min. I receive feedback

----------


## Sub-zero

Bank got back to me....Funds was deposited into the account James supplied which is: 

BANK NAME: PERFECT TOUCH,NEDBANK, 1039481574, Branch Code: 19060500

Feedback:
Dear valued client.

I would like to inform you about the recall process. 
A recall is an attempt to recover funds that you have wrongfully transferred to the beneficiary. An internet transaction is considered to be a cash transaction and cannot be stopped. It is therefore not a guaranteed process. I am unfortunately not able to access the beneficiaries account, and subsequently require the beneficiary bank to assist me in this regard. However they too have restricted access to their clients account. They are not able to do anything on the clients account without consulting with the client.

I would like to take the opportunity to advise you that the recall request has been ineffective. The beneficiary bank has advised that their client has insufficient funds in their account for the recalled amount. As per NCA (National credit Act) Industry Regulations the beneficiary bank is not able to disclose any details with regards to their clients account. I could however obtain the below contact details to assist you in contacting the beneficiary directly.

Your Faithfully 
Recalls Team

Beneficiary name: Mr Ramokhoose William 
Beneficiary cell: 071 374-4060

----------


## Citizen X

Ironically enough, a friend of mine was about to buy a camera from Perfect Touch. He just mentioned it to me and I referred him to this link. This is the string of correspondence that transpired between Theo and Perfect touch[I omitted my friends surname and full email address for his privacy]

<hr /><hr /> Forwarded message <hr /><hr />
From: Theo .
Date: Wed, Dec 12, 2012 at 8:16 AM
Subject: Entry level camera for a Christmas gift: Query
To: perfecttouch.james@gmail.com
Dear Sir/Madam,

1. I would like to buy an entry level camera for a friend as a Christmas gift. I really mean entry level, price wise.
2. What would this cost me, how long would it take before I receive it and how do I pay you?

Kindly revert.

Kindly regards,
Theo

Morning Theo,

Just saw your message now in our spam folder, are you still interested in buying the camera?

I will be looking forward to hearing from you.
-- 
Kind Regards
James Ralph 
Sales Department. 
Cell: +27(0)725407137
Fax: 0862360629
Website: http://perfectouch.wozaonline.co.za 
Hi there,

You won't believe it, I ended up buying a Samsung Galaxy touch screen for the person thinking it will have a good camera. It turns out that it's quite average!

Yes, if it entry level, price is not high, price includes shipping etc.

What entry level camera could you recommend and how do I pay you, what reference must I use on the ETF, my name or my id number etc. Do have a track and trace facility?

Kind regards,
Theo

Hi Theo,

Thanks for the reply, we have many cameras available in stock, you can check the price below and let me know your choice of order, we accept save online transfer, EFT as means of payment, you can use your name or your order as reference when making the payment.

Please see price list below and let me know your choice of order, delivery is 24hrs and i will also send you the shipment tracking number for you to know the movement of your order online
I will be looking forward to hearing from you.
Kind Regards
James Ralph 
Sales Department. 
Cell: +27(0)725407137
Fax: 0862360629
Website: http://perfectouch.wozaonline.co.za

----------


## Chrisjan B

So this is where Mister James Ralph from Perfect Touch got his name from- http://www.jamesralph.com/

----------

Dave A (18-Jan-13)

----------


## Dave A

Oh my!  :EEK!:

----------

